# Arcadia T5 Dimmer?



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there anyway to get the Arcadia T5 strip bulbs to progressively brighten from 0-100 over say 30 minutes and then to dim in reverse fashion come lights out? I have seen a controller that does this (light cycle?) but this is for the larger diameter bulbs. I was wandering if anyone knew of a way to get this effect with the T5's?

Cheers for any help, Tom.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I dont know but if you pm arcadiajohn on here I am sure he will tell you


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've often wondered about some sort of device that could do this. Ideally I could hook it up to both UV and basking light to gradually come on and go off rather than the unnatural way they go on and off now.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> I've often wondered about some sort of device that could do this. Ideally I could hook it up to both UV and basking light to gradually come on and go off rather than the unnatural way they go on and off now.


That's the idea I'm after. There must be a way. I shall PM Arcadiajohn and see wht he says.

Tom.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> That's the idea I'm after. There must be a way. I shall PM Arcadiajohn and see wht he says.
> 
> Tom.


Please let us know what he says, I'm also interested.

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Yes our T5s are safe to dim where tech exists. There are HO dimmers out there but they are very expensive.

Also remember the more it is dimmed the less uv will be available.

T5 lamps should also really be run for an hour before they are dimmed so great for sunset but sunrise "could" shorten the life of the lamp

John


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is a example of a cheap dimming ballast 

It required 0-10v dimming signal 

Prices start at 66euros 

http://www.dimmer.de/shopping/en-VG-3608-4.htm?sa=X&ei=J20BUJmQFfOM0wW8nNiEBw&ved=0CDQQgwgwADgK

you will get no useful UV output below 60% 

And dependent upon the lamp attached it might not strike until you get to 35% power

Maybe a better option is to have a dimmer on the incandescent lights and have the UV lights on a nondim switching channel 



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------

